# tomber bien (ne pas se faire mal en tombant)



## lrosa

Hélas! Je suis tombé aujourd'hui de mon vélo. Mais ce n'était pas trop grave, parce que je suis tombé d'une telle manière que je ne me suis pas trop blessé.

Alors, je voudrais bien savoir comment se dirait-elle plus économiquement cette phrase:

"Je suis tombé d'une telle manière que je ne me suis pas trop blessé" 

Puis-je dire "Je suis tombé bien" ou "Je suis bien tombé" ou "Je suis tombé habilement" ou peut-être qqch d'autre? Je veux dire que c'est grâce à ma dextérité que l'accident n'était pas plus grave - j'ai mis les mains devant moi et j'ai pris soin de garder ma tête.

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

_Tomber bien _ne se dit pas vraiment._
Bien tomber _signifie _arriver au bon moment_, tu ne peux donc pas l'employer ici.
_Tomber habilement _suggère que tu es tombé volontairement, ce qui est un peu étrange.

Il y a sûrement plusieurs manières de le dire, mais pour l'heure, celle qui me vient à l'esprit est _je suis tombé sans (trop de) dommage_.


----------



## lrosa

tilt said:


> _Tomber bien _ne se dit pas vraiment._
> Bien tomber _signifie _arriver au bon moment_, tu ne peux donc pas l'employer ici.
> _Tomber habilement _suggère que tu es tombé volontairement, ce qui est un peu étrange.
> 
> Il y a sûrement plusieurs manières de le dire, mais pour l'heure, celle qui me vient à l'esprit est _je suis tombé sans (trop de) dommage_.



Merci, tilt. Je regrette que ta suggestion ne me satisfait pas entièrement puisque j'insiste que la phrase doive rendre clair le fait que c'est moi qui ai prévenu une catastrophe - que ce n'était pas "accidentel" ou "fortuit" que l'accident n'a été pas plus grave. "je suis tombé sans (trop de) dommage" me suggère simplement que je sois reconaissant d'avoir eu de la chance.

Mais peut-être que l'idée n'est pas facile à exprimer en Français sans une explication plus longue de la part du locuteur?


----------



## scriptum

lrosa said:


> Puis-je dire "Je suis tombé bien" ou "Je suis bien tombé" ou "Je suis tombé habilement" ou peut-être qqch d'autre? Je veux dire que c'est grâce à ma dextérité que l'accident n'était pas plus grave - j'ai mis les mains devant moi et j'ai pris soin de garder ma tête.


Il me semble avoir entendu l'expression "tomber adroitement".


----------



## micka

Tu peux tout à fait dire quelque chose comme :
"Hélas! Aujourd'hui je suis tombé de mon vélo. Mais ce n'est pas trop grave, parce que je suis bien tombé sur les mains". 
L'expression "bien tomber" peut tout à fait s'employer pour exprimer ce que tu souhaites.


----------



## lrosa

micka said:


> Tu peux tout à fait dire quelque chose comme :
> "Hélas! Aujourd'hui je suis tombé de mon vélo. Mais ce n'est pas trop grave, parce que je suis bien tombé sur les mains".
> L'expression "bien tomber" peut tout à fait s'employer pour exprimer ce que tu souhaites.



Mais ce ne serait pas possible si j'omettais "sur les mains", je crois...? Sans "sur les mains", est-ce que la phrase signifierait que ce n'était pas trop grave parce que j'étais arrivé au bon moment?


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir
Voici, pêle-mêle, quelques mots-clés supplémentaires qu'il est possible de réarranger selon ton choix :
"Ce matin, je suis tombé de vélo. Heureusement, j'ai bien su gérer ma chute et je ne me suis pas blessé.
"Ce matin, j'ai fait une chute de bicyclette. Heureusement, j'ai bien maîtrisé ma réception au sol et j'en suis sorti indemne."
"Ce matin, j'ai adroitement contrôlé une glissade à vélo, je suis tombé, mais sans aucun mal."
etc.


----------



## micka

lrosa said:


> Mais ce ne serait pas possible si j'omettais "sur les mains", je crois...? Sans "sur les mains", est-ce que la phrase signifierait que ce n'était pas trop grave parce que j'étais arrivé au bon moment?



N'importe qui comprendra ce que tu veux dire s'il lit :
"Hélas! Aujourd'hui je suis tombé de mon vélo. Mais ce n'est pas trop grave parce que je suis bien tombé".

Personnellement, je pourrais très bien écrire cette phrase. Cela dit, comme l'ont suggéré les autres membres, ce n'est pas du très bon français. Tout dépend du niveau de langue que tu souhaites. 

La proposition de Tittornade sonne bien également: "Ce matin, je suis tombé de vélo. Heureusement, j'ai bien su gérer ma chute et je ne me suis pas blessé."


----------



## tilt

_J'ai su tomber sans me faire (trop) mal_ peut convenir aussi. C'est le verbe _savoir _qui indique que tu as contrôlé ta chute.


----------



## 314ns

Aujourd'hui je suis tombé de mon vélo, mais ça n'a pas été trop grave car j'ai su anticiper ma (la) chute.

En utilisant anticiper tu exprimes bien le fait que c'est parce que tu as réagi que tu ne t'es pas fait trop mal.


----------



## lrosa

Merci beaucoup à tous! Maintenant je comprends bien que ce serait mieux de mettre l'accent sur ce que j'ai *su* faire. C'est une leçon précieuse.


----------



## Shytom

Après ça dépend aussi à qui tu dis ça et comment tu veux le dire, dans un registre plus courant et naturel on aurait plus tendance à dire :

"Je suis tombé de mon vélo aujourd'hui. Mais je suis bien tombé donc ça va."


----------



## JClaudeK

On entend aussi

*"je me suis bien réceptionné(e)".*

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Diriez-vous que c'est un abus de langage ou l'accepteriez-vous ?


----------



## Shytom

C'est carrément super Jclaude! Dans la vie de tous les jours ça iraient très bien aussi, ça me semble même mieux !


----------



## Nanon

Dans certains sports - je pense notamment aux arts martiaux - on parle d'apprendre à tomber, de savoir tomber. Se réceptionner appartient aussi au domaine du sport.
Avec l'histoire du vélo, pourquoi ne pas dire, entre autres : "la chute n'a pas été mauvaise".


----------



## tilt

Attention à la demande initiale d'Irosa :


> Je veux dire que c'est grâce à ma dextérité que l'accident n'était pas plus grave - j'ai mis les mains devant moi et j'ai pris soin de garder ma tête.


_Je suis bien tombé_, ou _la chute n'a pas été mauvaise _ne disent rien de ça.


----------



## Nanon

Mais le titre du fil, si : il s'agit toujours de _tomber sans se faire mal_.


----------

